# Building a kegerator



## Auroch (13/2/17)

I'm looking to get back into brewing after a lengthy hiatus. I always said I would never go back to bottling in a big way, to much like work. So after a little thinking that leads my first job in this return to brewing to be building a keg setup of some kind.

I've done some reviewing of the forum and their are two things I'm looking for but cannot find;

1) A discussion on the pros and cons of an upright fridge with door taps vs, bar fridge with a font vs chest freezer or some other un considered option

2) I can probably look on you tube for how-to videos but some of you guys might have some good links that would save me considerable time

Apologies if these have been previously covered.


----------



## malt junkie (13/2/17)

Big welcome to AHB the mad house for Aussie brewers 

Questions to ask your self are:

how many taps do I want on?

Can I lift a full keg over the side of a freezer with/without a collar?

Could I use the exta freezer space( great for hops and yeast storage; though read the yeast freezing thread first) if I re purposed a fridge?

what is my budget? (missed a stainless 520L upside down fridge freezer for $220; still kicking myself)

So once you decide on the number of taps, allow for an extra one. Also allow space for an extra keg to be cold conditioning ready for when one blows.

If you go down the freezer conversion path you'll need a temp controller and PC fan. If you go a fridge temp control is taken care of.

I am halfway through building keezer No.2 but still my favourite was an old 520L upright fridge freezer; held 6 kegs, 4 taps on the door, easy to get kegs in and out and meant I had spare freezer space.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/17)

Not sure if you have seen this thread. If you can get through the whole thread, I guarantee you will change your mind at least 3 times between page 1 and 199.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/235-kegging-setups/


----------



## Auroch (13/2/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Not sure if you have seen this thread. If you can get through the whole thread, I guarantee you will change your mind at least 3 times between page 1 and 199.
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/235-kegging-setups/


Nailed it. Read it. Got confused (that's not hard) so I came to my own thread.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/17)

So far I have had, in order ( I think)

Tucker box with taps in collar- pain in the arse lifting kegs in, needed a fan to recirc air

Fridge with taps in door - easier to lift kegs in, having the freezer on top was handy.

Side by side fridge / freezer with taps in the door - having the extra freezer space was great for hops, glasses and sometimes even food, limited space - 3 kegs - was probably my favourite set up but did take up alot of space and not that economical to run.

Tucker box with font instead of collar- worked well, still a pain in the arse to lift kegs in with the added PITA of having to move the freezer away from the wall prior to opening the lid, due to font on top.

Keg king kegerator- only a couple of weeks old but shuffling kegs is a small issue, this one had approval for in the dining room.


----------



## Auroch (13/2/17)

malt junkie said:


> Big welcome to AHB the mad house for Aussie brewers
> 
> Questions to ask your self are:
> 
> ...


This helps. Extra freezer isn't so key but some extra fridge space for drinks (wine soft drink) at Christmas etc, might be useful. PC fan seems like just more complication. So realistically I'm looking at a fridge that fits 3-4 kegs a minimum of 2. Anything else to watch out for? Budget would be all up $500


----------



## mtb (13/2/17)

Main issue I had with any of my kegerators was that the beer line in the font got too warm, and my first pour was always shit. Even my dodgy backyard font fan didn't make a difference


----------



## mstrelan (13/2/17)

What style of taps are you after? If you get flow control you can keep your lines nice and short, meaning less beer getting warm/stale out of the kegs. SS Intertap Flow Controls seem like good value, especially if you had just got in on the MKIV Bulk Buy.


----------



## malt junkie (13/2/17)

Biggest tip buy quality taps, one at a time if that's what the budget allows, do so and they'll last forever.. Kegs pop up on here occasionally, again, get a couple to start, and add to the collection as the budget permits. Don't know where you are but ebay and second hand fridges go hand in hand.(right now melbourne $50 will get you a 504L fridge freezer(not working probably needs fan replacing-$20) if your a handy kinda bloke) watch for bargains they do pop up).
Co2 to start you can just use soda stream bottles until you can afford a bigger bottle.


----------



## Auroch (13/2/17)

So I was looking at this and I assume they will not be great taps? http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/afawcs0133827/CATID=0/SUBID=455/ID=7143/SID=158091113/productdetails.html

Given that Andale taps are around $100 each. But I couldn't find the shanks on their for a fridge are they just a universal part

Fridge, 1 tap decent tap and a maybe two 19l kegs. Might be the cheap way to work into the whole thing.

Found Andale which is a Australian made so a bonus but are there other brands?


----------



## mattyh77 (13/2/17)

Intertap. Get the SS ones. $45 or $65 for flow control ones. 
I've just finished up my build. $50 for fridge of gumtree, 2 x Intertaps, 2 x 100mm SS shanks, 2.6kg CO2 bottle, 3 x 19l cornelius kegs. Can fit 3 kegs in if I need, just have to modify the plastic on the door. But I just have my 4l mini keg in there when I need.


----------



## damoninja (13/2/17)

Yep get some intertaps. The cheap ones are OK if you use them perpetually, else they gum up in a day or so.


----------



## Maheel (13/2/17)

i have had

KK fridge with KK 2 tap font
massive 500L fridge 4 DA Andales
2 DA Andales on a smaller 2 keg fridge (still have this sitting turned off)
1 random tap on a old bar fridge 1 keg (currently a ferment fridge)
currently 1 SS beer gun on a chest freezer using a STC1000 that i think i will build into a 3 tap coffin keezer style when i pull my finger out...

Wife suggests i should have kept the KK fridge.... probably she is correct...

i keep looking at temprights....

who knows whats the best option ?


----------

